# Best 1080p HDTV Presently Available



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Hoping to replace current 46" Sony KDL-HX750 with a 55" 1080p HDTV. Not interested in investing in Ultra 4K because of the need for a new AVR, cables, etc.. When Ultra 4K becomes mainstream I will go for quality not low end. Since that is some time away I choose to stay with 1080p. Please recommend your choice of the best 55" 1080p.

Thank you.


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

I would take a hard look at the LG oled lineup. The 55EG9100 has a tremendous picture and goes for $2k or a bit under in general. Not sure what your price range was looking to be. I have experience with the previous years model 9300 and the picture quality is really amazing. It puts the older very well thought of Panasonic plasma st60 to shame.

This set would likely hold you for quite some time before you make the leap to 4k, HDR and whatever else the future holds.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Very ^ good advice.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd have to agree.... LG's OLED TVs are lookers for sure!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the LGs but I've had about 1/10 have glitches in the screen. I think we may have gotten a bad batch but still it's troubling. 

Nothing else compares to the PQ though.


----------



## lmagoo (Mar 5, 2016)

Howdy fellas,

Interesting discussion! Just recently got a new Sony panel and the 4K is incredible....sometimes seeing too much definition...people faces...you know... But travel epilogues are epic..

Hope to learn more here...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I am quite impressed with OLED, I still want for nothing with my Panasonic TC-P65ZT60. I am impressed with LG's current direction and it well might be the finest HDTV currently available. 

That said, after spending a good amount of time viewing LG's current offerings, I am still partial to my ZT. That well could be owners bias however.
Best,
Jack


----------



## natelivliv (Jan 4, 2019)

Either the Pioneer Kuro 9.5G, a Pansonic ZT60/VT60 or a 2015 LG OLED....















Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

I felt the same about having to replace the AVR, but found that it's not absolutely necessary. Most of the 4k content that i get is streamed through the smart interface on the TV and needs no HDMI cable. Sound is sent to the AVR via ARC.
The content sent from other sources sent through the AVR in HD is upgraded to 4k by my Sony 950g. Though it doesn't quite compare to original 4k content, its still a pretty good improvement. Even though the AVR is still a weak link, there are enough benefits to go with a 4K tv and will be ready for an upgrade later, especially since my 950g will send sound via eARC if I decide to replace my AVR.


----------

